# Difference between SSD Card and SD Card??



## Garima Sharma (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anybody tell me what is the difference between SSD Card and SD Card?? Actually, I am confused about this.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 29, 2014)

There is no such thing as SSD Card. SSD is a solid state drive:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive

SD card is a storage card, usually for cameras and stuff like that..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

Y U No google before posting dumb queries?


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

You see the only difference is the form factor.
SD- Small Disk.
SSD- Super Small Disk.

While SD cards are made for mobiles, SSD cards are made for nano-robots that are being designed in Intel labs for medical purposes.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Y U No google before posting dumb queries?



Give 'her' a slack.

Yes, Seamon is right. SD card is basically a very small form factor of SSD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Give 'her' a slack.
> 
> Yes, Seamon is right. SD card is basically a very small form factor of SSD.



so, you're joining the  wagon too? 

SD= Secure Digital
SSD= Solid State Drive


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

as seamon said
SD-Small diks
SSD- small super small disk


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

just answer the question and move on everyone


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Give 'her' a slack.



while everyone is trolling.. 

you dont give him/her a slack, you cut him/her a slack.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> as seamon said
> *SD-Small diks*
> SSD- small super small disk


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

Flash said:


> flyingcow said:
> 
> 
> > as seamon said
> ...


 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]: oh you!! i almost missed it!!   

well done [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION]. we all know now.


----------

